# Got the rust off!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we went up north one more time before the south zone season got in to shake the rust off, what a fun hunt, 8 greenheads dead buy 8:30 and hunted till 12 thinkin a black or gadwall or somethin would come in, but the only thing that came in was mallards proply had 100 mallards land 20 yds in front of us throughout the day, a great hunt, now im ready for the 11th.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

hell no wonder you killed so many you had them tied up lol... nice shoot


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

very nice cant wait for the 11th I talked to my hunting buddy last night hes putting in for a vacation day ffor sat hope theres some open water on our club!$


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool congrats! i like hearing about the southern zones... i'm in n.e. ohio.. we've got 8in of snow.
we pounded our limit on geese Sunday morning in a blizzard- real fun hunt.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BaddFish said:


> Very cool congrats! i like hearing about the southern zones... i'm in n.e. ohio.. we've got 8in of snow.
> we pounded our limit on geese Sunday morning in a blizzard- real fun hunt.


Hope you was in a different state. you can only kill ducks right now in the north zone. right guys?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

north zone is duck only right now...goose reopens on the 18th


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pile can't wait til the 11th


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

lake erie zone is still open for geese. I have a field with about 2000 geese piling into it every evening but it is about a mile south of the turnpike so we cant kill them. I was up there last week watching them pile in there and hating the ohio seasons even more. But we did manage to kill some bluebills, buffies, ruddies, mergansers and even a few mallards off of the lake. It was a good time. I doubt Ill be able to make it back up this season, but hopefully the south zone will pan out for me down here this year.


----------



## Luv2dukhnt (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice Greens


----------

